# a couple of bucks



## mickeyfinn (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry guys (and gals) - I don't post much so I hope I don't disturb any protocols or anything - just thought I share a pic from a pretty decent opening morning. My buddy and I went out that morning with the intent to really assist the other with their deer - didn't really work out to plan. I enjoyed this pick as it reminded me of the pictures our grand dads use to show us; less the wheeler. Anyway, we were pretty pleased, on Thursday, after we recovered from the drag...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful bucks! I love that angle... ANy others to share?


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice! Any close up pictures? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

great deer. whats the spread on them? Nice job!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, amazing that a GM could haul all of that, just kidding! Very nice! Let's see some more pics!


----------



## mickeyfinn (Oct 3, 2007)

Too funny - I had concerns about my rig as well. Anyway, here's a couple more. Both were good bucks taken off of National Forest ground. The larger is really just a 2x3 with some cheaters on one side but he does just touch 30" - the others a nice 4-point around 24". It was just really good to see some larger deer out there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great bucks. Those are huge! :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to you and yoru buddy on some dandy bucks there. nice job


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice bucks, but an even nicer truck.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

You know, if it was a FORD.....you'd be pullin' it with the wheeler! I like the size difference in the bodies on them. 

Good Job!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those are very nice, it does remind me of pics from way back...thanks for sharing! Do we get the story? I will guess a spot and stalk in the pinion junipers or just saw them at first light?


----------

